# Benalmadena, CDS



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Amigos,

Anyone wild camped at Paloma Park? I've often seen 'vans parked up there some on the car park and some in parking bays above. Thinking of trying it for a couple of nights on my way back from visiting a friend in Arcos De La Frontera. 

Thanks.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi I have seen them there you should not have a problem there are some there for weeks :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We have seen and spoken to many campers at Paloma park. No one had a problem. Probably best not to arrive on market days (Wednesday or Friday). 

Sooty10


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for your responses, makes me feel a little more confident.

Best wishes,
Socialista.


----------

